# Are Bucks or Does better as pets??



## blue_lop_love272 (May 8, 2013)

Hi! there is a bit of debate about which gender is better as a pet, I'm new to rabbits and I'm getting 2 does, but I have been wondering which gender is better as I did have the choice to get 2 boys instead. Thanks!


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (May 8, 2013)

Both can make good pets. When they are spayed or neutered, there are not too many differences. If they are left intact, then there can be some issues and the sex can be a problem for some people. 
Males tend to spray, hump, might not be good with the litter box and some can be aggressive. Intact males can be more aggressive with other rabbits, especially males, so should not be housed with other rabbits. 
Females can also spray and hump but are usually not too bad about it. They can be more aggressive and territorial. Some will get along with other rabbits, but some will not. 

When it comes to bonded pairs, generally what works best of a neutered male and spayed female. 2 spayed females can get along. 2 males, even if neutered, can be more tricky. I would not suggest keeping intact rabbits together past about 3 months old. 

You do need to consider long term housing if you are getting 2. Chances are that they will not get along as they mature unless they get spayed or neutered. They may need to be separated before that can happen and bonded later on. Some never get along as adults even if they are siblings or raised together from a young age. If you cannot commit to having 2 separate rabbits, then I would suggest only getting one. You may consider trying bonding later on once your rabbit is spayed or neutered.


----------



## JBun (May 8, 2013)

Generally speaking, I've found that bucks tend to be friendlier, and does can tend to be a bit grumpy. But that is just a generalization as it also can depend on a rabbits individual personality. I've also had does that were extremely lovable and friendly. Your choice of gender will also depend on your future plans as they mature. If you plan on them bonding and staying together, male/female tends to be the best bonding combo, but m/m, f/f can work as well, they just tend to have more problems, and it really all just depends on the individual rabbits personalities, and also if you plan on getting them both fixed. M/F would have to be altered for obvious reasons, and you may be able to get away with m/m f/f without getting them fixed but in most cases it wouldn't work out as they become hormonal, especially the m/m combo, as they often will fight when they become mature and hormonal, and fights can sometimes be vicious. Getting them both fixed is the best thing to do with bonded rabbits, but if you don't plan on doing it, f/f may work and would be your best option in that case. Hormones can totally change rabbits relationships as they mature, so the best thing would be to get an already fixed and bonded pair. It will save you a ton of stress(trust me). Next best would be to get an adult altered rabbit, and find another one that is compatible and seems to get along with the first one. If you get baby buns, just be prepared for the possibility that they may decide they don't like each other when they fully mature, then you will have to keep them in separate cages/pens.


----------



## Pipsqueak (May 8, 2013)

I myself like does a bit better, I find that bucks seem to be a bit more shy.


----------



## majorv (May 8, 2013)

In general, I would probably pick a buck over a doe for a pet just because in my experience our bucks are friendlier. That's assuming you just got one rabbit. It gets more complicated with two. Just recently I received an inquiry from someone who wanted two rabbits from the same litter as pets for their sons, and they would share the same cage. I tried to explain that even sibling rabbits will probably not get along once they get to that hormonal phase (I was assuming same sex), and at that point, keeping them in the same cage isn't a good idea. The lady didn't reply after that. :foreheadsmack:


----------



## blue_lop_love272 (May 8, 2013)

I am most definitely getting them desexed, they are only 7 weeks old at the moment, I go to pick them up next week and my cage is 92 cm x 187 cm so if they don't get along I can easily put in a wooden divider, Thank you all for your help! I'm so excited can't wait to pick them up, their names are Lola and Bonny, they're purebred mini lops one is blue and white the other is ginger and white.


----------



## minmelethuireb (May 9, 2013)

I've had female and male mini rexes, and they were both equally sweet. I don't think there's much difference, especially when they're fixed.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (May 10, 2013)

With unfixed rabbits, I absolutely recommend bucks!  They are very personable and friendly. I usually describe them to potential pet owners as being more like dogs - in general, they actively seek attention, are happy to see you, etc.

Does tend to be more like cats. Still friendly, but they're well enough alone. They'll tolerate my attention and respond sweetly, but it's okay if they never hear from me again. LOL

Of course, those are huge blanket statements. Obviously some cats are attention hogs, some dogs are shy, and rabbit personalities vary. But in general, their natural inclinations right from the nestbox have proven to be as described above for the breeds I've worked with.

With rabbits that will be spayed or neutered, I think you'll find less of a gap in temperament once their hormonal tendencies fade.


----------

